# "False tarantula" (calisogsa) info needed



## MrsHaas (Jan 16, 2017)

Two days ago, a dear friend of mine said a "small tarantula" crawled it's way into his house and (not knowing one thing about spiders) brought it to me in a small paper cup with a semi moist paper towel inside as a gift (my birthday is in a week - yay me lol).  Turns out it was a Calisoga longitarsus spider - aka a "false tarantuls." I have seen a few in person but never cared for one before.  As it was a gift from my friend, who saved it from being stepped on, he has become a tad attatched to it, I promised him I would care for it and treat it as part of my personal collection.  However, that requires me to aquire the knowledge to do so.  Anyone have any tips on proper care of this species of spider?  

Also, out of curiosity, when true spiders mature as males, do they "hook out" and gain emboli as do tarantulas?  By rudimentary "tarantula standards" this little one looks female only by physical standards I've based of off my knowledge solely as tarantulas - as in its shape (front legs not lengthy, body nor stalky, plump abdomen) - however I have no clue if that has any merit when guessing the sex of this spider.

Please help me!  Will send much better/clearer pics when I transfer it from the paper cup to an actual enclosure to demonstrate why I think it could be possibly female (although that fact that it wandering into my friend's house does seem to be MM behavior).  Regardless of its sex I really more need help with husbandry and such, so if anyone out there can drop some knowledge, please drop it here!  BOOM!!  

Here also are some (super crappy) pics my friend took, they probably won't help but I'll post anyways.  THANKU U!!!!


----------



## chanda (Jan 16, 2017)

I have not heard of true spiders "hooking out" - but there are also a number of tarantula genera that do not have tibial hooks, either. Male true spiders do develop emboli as do tarantulas, but your little Calisoga is not a true spider. Calisoga are Mygalomorphs, as are tarantulas, trapdoor spiders, purseweb spiders, Dipluridae ("funnel web tarantulas"), and Hexathelidae (which includes the notorious Sydney Funnel Web spider).

I would imagine the care for a Calisoga would be similar to the care for one of the local Aphonopelma sp. tarantulas or Wolf Spiders because they are found in the same environment - dry substrate, a small water dish in case it wants to drink, a few inches of substrate for burrowing, and a hide of some sort. Other than that, just toss in a few crickets a week and it should be fine. (I haven't actually kept Calisoga sp. before - just haven't been lucky enough to find one - but I have kept the local Aphonopelma and Lycosidae successfully. Thought I found a Calisoga once - but it turned out to be a dwarf Aphonopelma.)


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jan 16, 2017)

Calisoga longitarsus males have tibial apophyses with a few long spines at the end.  They also have emboli like tarantulas do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 16, 2017)

Here are pics of the Calistoga - just got him yesterday.  It is stunning!! But I see no emboli... can anyone guess its sex?

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 16, 2017)

And without flash and in a dark room:







Bad pics I know, but and guesses on the sex? I see no emboli...


----------



## chanda (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Here are pics of the Calistoga - just got him yesterday.  It is stunning!!


Stunning is right! What a beauty!!! I'd love to find one of these, but I don't believe they are found this far south.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok, so here is my suspects females temporary enclosure. Not sure if she can stay in there for a while (anyone think this is a good size for a perm enclosure) but I read that mature females only grow to about 2 inches so maybe this is a good size for her. Here are enclosure pictures :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

Also, can anybody here make out any hooks/emboli in any of these pictures? I am still trying to determine the sex and would love if anyone had any info or clues:









Sorry the flash wasn't on, but maybe zoom in and check it out?  Thanks peeps!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

More pics to help guess the sex:







No flash:


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the help peeps!!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't see tibial hooks or emboli, but im not familiair with this species. I looks absolutely stunning! What's the temperament like?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't see any male traits either, but it is a cool spider. About the biggest natives we have around here are Dolomedes tenebosus which may get around the size of yours, but they don't look as tarantula like as that.



> (anyone think this is a good size for a perm enclosure)


If I am not mistaken, the only spider that prefers a perm enclosure is B. albopilosum...*

*Before you start asking"What's he on about?", think about it, people!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I don't see tibial hooks or emboli, but im not familiair with this species. I looks absolutely stunning! What's the temperament like?


I'm thinking it's a female - which is so exciting to me I might Pee my pants!!

 There is very little information on the Internet about these guys. I don't know what the general temperament of the species as a whole is, but this little lady is  very well behaved LOL she has been kind enough to let me take so many pictures of her. My friend like I said gave her to me in a paper cup and at that point she was extremely stressed out. But she  is not  defensive at all. And  I don't know if it's just because she's trying to settle in or perhaps she has been a bit traumatized by my friend giving her to me in a cup, but she is very slow and has not  shown any signs of aggression.    I also have been trying to scour the Internet to find any information on this species venom in case I ever got bit. Which I extremely doubt will ever happen because of her very mild temperament.   But just because she's currently acting quite Docile, does not mean that she  does not have the potential to be the opposite ...perhaps she is just sluggish from stress in transit.   I guess we just have to wait and see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> I'm thinking it's a female - which is so exciting to me I might Pee my pants!!
> 
> There is very little information on the Internet about these guys. I don't know what the general temperament of the species as a whole is, but this little lady is  very well behaved LOL she has been kind enough to let me take so many pictures of her. My friend like I said gave her to me in a paper cup and at that point she was extremely stressed out. But she  is not  defensive at all. And  I don't know if it's just because she's trying to settle in or perhaps she has been a bit traumatized by my friend giving her to me in a cup, but she is very slow and has not  shown any signs of aggression.    I also have been trying to scour the Internet to find any information on this species venom in case I ever got bit. Which I extremely doubt will ever happen because of her very mild temperament.   But just because she's currently acting quite Docile, does not mean that she  does not have the potential to be the opposite ...perhaps she is just sluggish from stress in transit.   I guess we just have to wait and see!


I would guess care is similar to that of native Aphonopelma sp.  I'd give it a larger enclosure than the one you have it in currently and do half dry, half slightly moist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 17, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> I would guess care is similar to that of native Aphonopelma sp.  I'd give it a larger enclosure than the one you have it in currently and do half dry, half slightly moist.


Yeah, I was thinking she should have more space, but I am going to wait a few days before hopefully transferring into something bigger. She has been disturbed because of all the pictures I've been taking to guess the and I want her to be able to relax and calm down so she doesn't get all stressed out.  

Does anyone know if this species are burrowers?

Also, anyone know ab the venom of this species??


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jan 18, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Yeah, I was thinking she should have more space, but I am going to wait a few days before hopefully transferring into something bigger. She has been disturbed because of all the pictures I've been taking to guess the and I want her to be able to relax and calm down so she doesn't get all stressed out.
> 
> Does anyone know if this species are burrowers?
> 
> Also, anyone know ab the venom of this species??


Bug Guide has the answers to several of your questions...
Calisoga at BugGuide.net

As well as the book "Spiders of North America" published by the American Arachnological Society...
http://www.americanarachnology.org/publications.html#snaim

You can also find natural history information from the book "Field Guide to the Spiders of California and Pacific Coast States" at Google Books here.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 18, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> If I am not mistaken, the only spider that prefers a perm enclosure is B. albopilosum...*
> 
> *Before you start asking"What's he on about?", think about it, people!


They don't need a perm to get their hair curly, silly possum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 18, 2017)

They do after some time pass...oh dear! You didn't think they are NATURALLY that way, did you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 19, 2017)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Bug Guide has the answers to several of your questions...
> Calisoga at BugGuide.net
> 
> As well as the book "Spiders of North America" published by the American Arachnological Society...
> ...


Thanks for all the resources. I'll check them all out today and tomorrow!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I don't see tibial hooks or emboli, but im not familiair with this species. I looks absolutely stunning! What's the temperament like?


Omg!! Now that the Calisoga is all settled in, her temperament has totally done a 180. Like I said earlier, I thought she was  docile and slow.  But when I picked up the little container she is in currently, she was a scrunched up and I and blew on it very slightly to see if she would move and she flipped out and started biting the hell out of the plastic and the dirt.   So I guess she was just a bit stunned from being in transit in a paper cup, but now that she has become more comfortable she is showing her true colors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 20, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Omg!! Now that the Calisoga is all settled in, her temperament has totally done a 180. Like I said earlier, I thought she was  docile and slow.  But when I picked up the little container she is in currently, she was a scrunched up and I and blew on it very slightly to see if she would move and she flipped out and started biting the hell out of the plastic and the dirt.   So I guess she was just a bit stunned from being in transit in a paper cup, but now that she has become more comfortable she is showing her true colors.


Wow....alrighty then 

Of course such a beautiful spider has a nasty temperament. The prettier, the more the spider is inclined to kill you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 21, 2017)

That does look "Tarantula-like."  Nice acquisition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 21, 2017)

Wish oh wish I could post a video!!!!!


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 21, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Wish oh wish I could post a video!!!!!


When you reply use the icon (link)in the header just two to the left of the smiley face (media) then copy/paste the url from the video host.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 21, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> When you reply use the icon (link)in the header just two to the left of the smiley face (media) then copy/paste the url from the video host.


I only have the video on my iPhone (which I took it with) and posted on Instagram... I'm not sure my video has a URL.  Does it and if it does how do I find it?


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 21, 2017)

By the way, if my vid turns out not being able to be posted here, ppl who want to see it can always follow me on Instagram (account name: "themurderess") - and search: #jenistarantula

It's quite a sight! Lol


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 21, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> I only have the video on my iPhone (which I took it with) and posted on Instagram... I'm not sure my video has a URL.  Does it and if it does how do I find it?


You should be post a link directly to the video in your Instagram.


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 21, 2017)

@MrsHaas I don't know if it'll work because you have a private account, but if you go to your video, press the three dots (at the top right if you are using the app, I believe at the bottom right if you are using the website).  Then click share, then scroll down to copy link.



EDIT:  I was able to get the embed code of my vids from Instagram on my computer, however Arachnoboards seems to block me from entering the media URL.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 21, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> @MrsHaas I don't know if it'll work because you have a private account, but if you go to your video, press the three dots (at the top right if you are using the app, I believe at the bottom right if you are using the website).  Then click share, then scroll down to copy link.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I was able to get the embed code of my vids from Instagram on my computer, however Arachnoboards seems to block me from entering the media URL.


Dammit.  Well, if u guys want to see, follow me and I'll follow back.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 12, 2017)

Your calisoga is a female   males have funky looking forelegs with a strange curve for clasping the female's forelegs during mating

 These also can grow as large as 4" in legspan, you may have a juvie, still!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 21, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> You should be post a link directly to the video in your Instagram.


I would but my IG account is private...


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2017)

Very cool spider. So we have these out here in California?


----------



## Leila (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow! She is gorgeous! She looks So much like a tarantula. 
Does anyone know what makes the Calisoga different than a tarantula?


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't know anything specific, but Calisoga is in the family Nemesiidae, and true tarantulas make up the family Theraphosidae.


----------



## Leila (Feb 22, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I don't know anything specific, but Calisoga is in the family Nemesiidae, and true tarantulas make up the family Theraphosidae.


I did a teensy bit of research today. I found out that the Calisoga cannot climb glass/plastic like the Theraphosidae. I don't know much else as far as their differences go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MantidMaster (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone know where you could buy one of these? I mean, they are hard to find and all, online and outside...


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 22, 2017)

MantidMaster said:


> Anyone know where you could buy one of these? I mean, they are hard to find and all, online and outside...


I've never seen them offered.  Wonder how hard breeding would be?  If I find any around here I'll try my best to breed them and see what happens.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 22, 2017)

This one of the many true spiders I want to add to my collection, but they're hard to find unless you go out and catch one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Feb 24, 2017)

FYI I'm going to keep her in the large delicup I originally put her in. I'll repost the pics (this it when she first was housed):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 25, 2017)

It looks a little like a mix of a tarantula and a silver trapdoor spider. Fairly large chelicerae as well. 
Is it still the little devil's spawn?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Julesgarrido (Feb 26, 2017)

I have 2 adult females that I caught. They a mygalomorph like tarantulas and therefore not a true spider. In my experience males tend to have a little larger leg span. They do hook out. I keep mine in a on gallon storage container from Walmart that is full to the top with sanitized dirt from my back yard. They make pretty deep burrows but in captivity they are probably reluctant to do so. They are extremely defensive. Like mine postures so hard she falls I've backwards and continues to stike form her back. I mist the ground to keep the top soil moist and keep a bottle cap for her


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 26, 2017)

Julesgarrido said:


> I have 2 adult females that I caught. They a mygalomorph like tarantulas and therefore not a true spider. In my experience males tend to have a little larger leg span. They do hook out. I keep mine in a on gallon storage container from Walmart that is full to the top with sanitized dirt from my back yard. They make pretty deep burrows but in captivity they are probably reluctant to do so. They are extremely defensive. Like mine postures so hard she falls I've backwards and continues to stike form her back. I mist the ground to keep the top soil moist and keep a bottle cap for her


Interesting, are you thinking of breeding?


----------

